# Gold Recovery Instruction



## anthonyfiorello4 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello,
My name is Anthony and I am trying to get in the gold recovery hobby. Please do not think that I am one of those people with ten or fifteen ram chips wanting to get the gold off of them. So far I have a 55 gallon drum full of an assortment of computer CPU's, motherboards, PCI chips, and RAM chips. If someone with a handful of knowledge could try and tell me a very rough estimate on how much gold you think I could get from the chips that I have. I understand this is a hard estimate to make but if someone out there could it would be greatly appreciated. Next, I have heard that there are different chemical processes that are needed to get gold off of different computer parts(gold plated fingers and gold plated pins). If someone could tell me if that is correct or not and the chemicals involved it would be appreciated as well. If a short explanation or YouTube link could be provided explaining the process of getting every last bit of gold off of the chips it would be very helpful. Second to last, if the refining process could be explained that would be great. Lastly the process of melting the gold. I have some of the products that I think will be necessary, and I will link them below. If they are the correct products please let me know and if not please inform me of the products that I should purchase.

Products:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gold-Melting-Furnace-Jewelers-Torch-Silver-Bar-Ingot-2600F-Large-Flame-/151607174286?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234c7de48e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-oz-Mini-Graphite-Crucible-R9-R9D-Furnace-Melting-Casting-Gold-Silver-Ingots-/380603399478?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item589dbafd36

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Graphite-Crucible-Furnace-ECO-Tongs-Melting-Refining-Casting-Gold-Silver-Copper-/380702100868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58a39d0d84

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-4-1-2-1-oz-Gold-Graphite-Ingot-Bar-Combo-Mold-Melting-Casting-Refining-Scrap-/380877225672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58ae0d3ec8

Thank you all very much for your help,
Anthony
[email protected]
(727) 301-4344


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 15, 2015)

Anthony, welcome to the forum. You'll find answers to all of your questions here on the forum, but you'll have to do your own research to find them. I'd suggest starting with the Tips for Navigating and Posting on the Forum thread to help you understand how this forum works. No one can give you a quick answer to how to refine what you have. If you read through the Why Can't I Ask a Simple Question and get a Simple Answer? thread, you'll understand why. 

Once you get started, if there's something you don't understand, we'll be here to help.

Dave


----------



## anthonyfiorello4 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you for your quick response FrugalRefiner. I understand you do not want to answer to anyone in a short and quick manner. I plan to recover the gold in two weeks and I would really appreciate any instruction that I can get. I read through the "Why Can't I Ask a Simple Question and get a Simple Answer?" thread and im not sure if you read that I have a 55 gallon drum full of computer parts. 

Thank you,
Anthony
[email protected]
(727) 301-4344


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Anthony,

Just trying to get this straight you want an estimate on a 55gal drum full of stuff that no one knows or has seen the contents of? The only thing I can say is start at zero. Sort and research yields. There are a lot of processes for a number of different things. Unless you wanted value for the barrel. In that case is it plastic or metal?

Andrew


----------



## anthonyfiorello4 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello Andrew,
The 55 gallon drum is metal but it is the contents I am interested in the value of. I will have it to take pictures in three to four days and I will post them immediately when I take them. I am new to all of this and am sorry that I do not know the information that I need to provide.

Thanks,
Anthony
[email protected]
(727) 301-4344


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 15, 2015)

All good man,
Just poking some to make you think and maybe laugh a little. So please take it as a grain of salt. I'm the last person to really be a butt. But, in all reality there can be all kinds of values floating around in that barrel. I wouldn't say worthless, but could be $50 or it could be $500. Organization is very good thing to have. Is this stuff depopulated off boards or whole, or both?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 15, 2015)

anthonyfiorello4 said:


> I read through the "Why Can't I Ask a Simple Question and get a Simple Answer?" thread and im not sure if you read that I have a 55 gallon drum full of computer parts.


Yes, I read that you have a 55 gallon drum full of a variety of computer parts. I'm not sure how that relates to the "Why Can't I Ask a Simple Question and get a Simple Answer?" thread. 

Did you read through the other thread I gave you a link to?

The instructions are here. They've been written up many times. We're all pretty tired of writing them up again. That's why I suggested the first link as a way for you to start your research.

Best of luck,
Dave


----------



## anthonyfiorello4 (Apr 15, 2015)

I understand that but I am very busy with High School and do not have much time for research like that. I was just hoping that I could get some info On the different processes for the different gold plated parts.

Thanks,
Anthony
[email protected]
(727) 301-4344


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 15, 2015)

There is another forum that was started by one of the members here. Perhaps they'll take the time to lead you step by step. Try the Refinement of Precious Metals forum.

Dave


----------



## 4metals (Apr 15, 2015)

Anthony,

This is the part where most of us say welcome to the forum but if you do not catch on quickly you will not be here long. You are busy with high school and have no time for research. We have new members coming here all the time wanting us to tell them all of the techniques that every one here worked long and hard to master. You joined and in your first 15 minutes posted your first question. 

You will find everything you need here on the forum, we have members refining and doing very well armed with the knowledge they gained on this site for free. You just have to work at it, nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello anthonyfiorello4 and welcome to the forum.

I see you are ignoring the fact that we cannot give you the "quick answers" you are entitled to. That is because it would take about 2,000 pages or more just to get you familiar with all that you need to lean.

As far as how much your barrel is worth, nothing unless you find a buyer. That would require organizing it all and making a spread sheet with pictures or something of that nature so we or anyone else could determine what you do have. Boardsort.com is a good place to get ideas on what *each piece* is worth. I'd give you $25 if you were close enough to drive and that's without organizing and pricing.
Barrel of computer parts could be anything but should at least get that much out of what ever just parting it out. Can't offer better.
Even pictures of the barrel looking inside wouldn't be much better.

Next you probably will goto Youtubewillhurtyou and start watching all kinds of videos and say...Hmm. that looks easy enough and then dive right in and find you are spinning your wheels doing all they showed you but you aren't getting anything to show for it.

That's because they only show you the highlights and good parts. Never everything that must be done in order properly recover and finally refine all you can get. Then you'll be back here stating you have made quite a mess and just want a quick fix.

Again It's not that easy. Especially since you are in school, High School? Patience is needed most to learn and if you can be patient and begin reading, you will learn a whole field of study just like college. This is needed in order do it the right way and have the most fun and success with that barrel. 

3 years here and I probably have about 5 barrels of Pc boards and I've hardly done anything yet. Not that I can't or don't have a good idea how, but because I know I do not know enough to Safely do it right. 

Please take some time to decide if you really wish to process that barrel or work on selling it. 

Hopefully you'll make the best choice of your life... Patiently...

Good Luck
B.S.


----------



## galenrog (Apr 15, 2015)

What people who are smarter than I are trying to say is "there is no short answer"! Each type of electronic scrap has a separate process. Several types have more than one process. My suggestion is to follow the advice Dave and Andrew have given you. Had I followed their advice more diligently I would have had far fewer messes to deal with.

I also suggest reading "Refining Precious Metal Wastes" by C M Hoke. Links to free downloads are found in many member signature lines. Read, re read, study, then study again following her acquaintance experiments. This will help give you the background necessary to tackle your electronic scrap. "Hoke", as this book is referred to frequently one this forum, was written several decades ago primarily to serve the jewelry industry. The methods she discusses are easily adapted to electronic scrap.

Your barrel of electronic scrap will take far more than two weeks.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 15, 2015)

I do want to make a simple note since you said your pretty young. If you choose a route of depopulating boards for a better organization and you choose to use heat. Such as a heat gun or even a sand bath. Fumes from just this are toxic. Even doing it in your garage can cause household sickness so to speak. Just a heads up for you and your loved ones. There are other alternatives such as a chisel and hammer.

Take care
Andrew


----------



## mike6 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello Anthony,

I once had a barrel of gold when I was in high school. I "processed" it one weekend, and got a lump of contaminated copper, which I sold for 2 bucks. Riches to rags in 48 hours!

Your barrel needn't go the same way......., fortune smiles upon you, young man...

You have arrived at the finest repository of information for the hobby refiner, in the world. Welcome!

Here you will find the solution to any refining question you can imagine.
Only one problem....., you first have to look for the answer yourself. It took me a while to figure out why everyone is so adamant about this, as I am an impatient guy, who likes fast answers. Fortunately, some really nice people explained the forum culture to me, and as a result, my refining knowledge grows daily.

At the head of each topic on the "Board index" page, is an "announcement" box. Check out "Tips for navigating and posting on the forum", and "Board policy". I cannot stress how important this is to your stay here, mate.This link, http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=21374 will really make things easy for you.

The "powers that be" are inundated with answering similar questions more than once, and sometimes get a little sticky with what may be perceived as a need by new entrants for instant gratification with minimal input (like I used to be), so in exchange for their vast, and I mean vast, knowledge, they ask only that your prove your sincerity by doing the required legwork in the form of the suggested reading, specifically the free download of C M Hoke's seminal book, "Refining precious metal waste", (The forum's "bible"), prior to posting.
Mike


----------



## mls26cwru (Apr 15, 2015)

You are in high school... you are not 'too busy' that you cannot do the research for this. In fact, if anyone here is 'too busy' to do research, they need to find another hobby. Refining IS dangerous and you HAVE to do your research or you will be a hazard to yourself and those around you... safety is pretty important to everyone here.

If you 'need' this done in two weeks, my only suggestion is selling your stuff to the guys over at Boardsort.com. Learning how to refine gold (especially from CPU's) will take FAR more than two weeks.

M


----------



## Geo (Apr 16, 2015)

I jumped into making my own nitric acid over twenty years ago. I have never smoked a cigarette and have COPD like a 70 year old lifetime smoker. Breathing is something that most people take for granted, it's something the body does without you having to think about it. Young healthy people never think about breathing because it comes naturally. I am constantly aware of my breathing. I take Duo-Neb 4 times a day. Dailieresp once daily, Symbicort two puffs twice daily, Breathing exercises six times daily to loosen phlegm, Bi-PaP at 18/12 at night and O2 at 2 Lt. per minute. I never sleep through the night because I wake myself up wheezing several times a night and need to use my rescue inhaler. I get to see my lung doctor monthly and chest X-rays every two months and an MRI twice a year for the next four years. My PFT is at 52% up from 38% when I first started my treatment. Three years ago, I was discussing a full lung transplant with my doctor. Are you still ready to start refining in a couple of weeks?


----------



## nickvc (Apr 16, 2015)

Anthony 
Welcome to the forum.
The posts above are full of good and seasoned advice coming from some very good refiners, their reluctance to give you a simple answer to your questions is understandable as there isn't one.
Everything we do in recovery and refining has hazards some obvious most not, start mixing chemicals and a reaction will take place but do you know what reaction and what gasses will be produced, do you know if they will kill you, your family, friends,pets or neighbours, will it damage the area your working in, will it strip the paint from your cars?
Those simple points are why we can't tell you how to proceed as until you understand the dangers how can anyone with conscience help you?
As has been stated you are lucky you found a wealth of knowledge here and all for free but you have to do the groundwork to even understand the basics of recovery.
This isn't a put down but please if you want to refine your barrel of goodies start reading and researching if you don't understand a point simply ask and help will be here but the reality is no one has the time to hold your hand through the whole barrel of mixed scrap, if your desperate to cash that scrap in sell it if you want to learn how to refine it stick around and get reading.


----------



## anthonyfiorello4 (Apr 16, 2015)

I really appreciate all of you being concerned for my health. I forgot to mention that my uncle is the head of a large laboratory. I plan to mix all of the chemicals there and preform all of the processes with the safety gear that is required by law in the environment of a lab. As you can imagine there will be all necessary precautions including 3 fume hoods and acid baths.

Thanks,
Anthony
[email protected]
(727) 301-4344


----------



## jeneje (Apr 16, 2015)

FrugalRefiner said:


> There is another forum that was started by one of the members here. Perhaps they'll take the time to lead you step by step. Try the Refinement of Precious Metals forum.
> 
> Dave


Dave, thanks for the link, however, we will not be able to give this young man or woman any advice. Without getting into board policies here, members under the age of 18 should seek advice from their parents on this kind of subject matter. 

I know i would not be happy if strangers gave one of my children advice on dangerous chemicals and/or processes. He/She is free to join and read whatever is there, but as-far-as posting direct advice for a question we will not do that at refinement of precious metals. 

Thanks
Ken


----------



## Pantherlikher (Apr 16, 2015)

anthonyfiorello4
Wonderful you have access to a good lab and equipment.

However...
Do you want all the PMs, Precious Metals, you can get out of what you have?..

B.S.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 16, 2015)

Anthony,

I fixed your links. The problems were the 3 dashes you added before each link, which I removed. The links must have a space both before and after the link for the link to work.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 16, 2015)

That little torch is not going to melt any metal in that size of a crucible.


----------



## anthonyfiorello4 (Apr 16, 2015)

Since I am so busy I think I am just going to try and retrive all of the gold in the computers I have. I just need a list of the different processes needed to get the gold off of the different parts I have.

Thanks,
Anthony
[email protected]
(727) 301-4344


----------



## gold4mike (Apr 16, 2015)

Anthony,

You have already found what you are looking for. 

The step by step instructions for each different material are here on the forum. Do the searches, do the research. 

You say you plan to do the work in two weeks. Some of the processes may take up to a month to complete. 

There is NO WAY you will complete this work in two weeks!


----------



## 4metals (Apr 16, 2015)

Anthony,

You have been told by many members that no-one is about to do all of the learning for you. Some see a young man who is determined and because they know you are of school age they are cordial and try to tell you in a nice way your goals are un-realistic. Yet you keep coming back to the same question. 



> I just need a list of the different processes needed to get the gold off of the different parts I have.



If you can't understand what everyone thus far has told you, I seriously doubt you would even understand the techniques if you read them. 

I am not banning you now because a ban would prevent you from doing the searches required to learn what you need from this forum. If you persist in asking as you have in this thread, you will be banned. Quickly and silently. 

Your choice, read and learn or whine and ask again and be banned.

This thread is being locked.


----------

